# Red Half-Dragon Fighter



## DMAC (May 22, 2006)

Ha.  My first thread of the "new new year".  Aaah, technology. 

This was a commissionned character portrait of a red half-dragon fighter that I finished last night:


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2006)

wow.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (May 22, 2006)

Great job. Looks fantastic.


----------



## VenatusT (May 22, 2006)

most impressive mate!

When i see him i think the word : DAMAGE

Would be a very tough opponent for a knight


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2006)

That guy is ... just wow. Scary.


----------



## Knightfall (May 23, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> wow.




What he said.

0_o


----------



## Wolf Knight (May 23, 2006)

Freakin' awesome!


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 23, 2006)

I am going along with the group on this one.  Wow and I am critical of Half-dragons.


----------



## Ferret (May 26, 2006)

Superb, can't fault it


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2006)

Great job.  Always a pleasure to see your work DMAC 

BTW, I sent you another e-mail, should have been titled Jupitor City campaign or something like that.  Did you ever get it?


----------



## DMAC (May 27, 2006)

I did.  Things have been pretty crazy lately.  

Thanks for the crazy praise everyone.    

P.S.: It's mah birfday tooday!


----------



## SalviaNemain (May 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very lovely work.  I am entranced.


----------



## Kryndal Levik (May 28, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant, as usual.  And- happy belated birthday.


----------



## pogre (May 29, 2006)

That's one nasty shield!

Happy Birthday too!


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

DMAC said:
			
		

> I did.  Things have been pretty crazy lately.
> 
> Thanks for the crazy praise everyone.
> 
> P.S.: It's mah birfday tooday!



No problem, hopefully you can get back to me at your leisure at some point.

Happy Belated B-day


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

FYI DMAC, I started a story hour for Gun Monkey (here).  Thanks again for that pic


----------



## DerHauptman (Jun 15, 2006)

Need the improoved shield bash feat chin with that shield! 

DeHauptman-Out!


----------



## DMAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Not too much to report between a recent vacation and finishing up freelance work that I can't really talk about much yet...

Jet Pig:





Jimmy Olsen:


----------



## DMAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Not too much to report between a recent vacation and finishing up freelance work that I can't really talk about much yet...

Jet Pig:





Jimmy Olsen:


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice stuff Darren! I like your beaver. 

Hmmm... does that sound as dirty as I think it does? Nevermind about your beaver.


----------



## AJCarrington (Jul 7, 2006)

Darren:

Very nice stuff.  I remember seeing some of your work over on the MnM forums, but this is above and beyond!!  If I can ever commit to a character concept for more than 5 minutes (  ) I might actually drop you a line for a commission.

AJC


----------



## Ferret (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm loving your beaver...haha!

The other pictures are awesome too really shows your range


----------



## dracun (Nov 18, 2007)

Thats my Ad&D Character Dracun, I will post some stats on him as soon as I can find my dang character sheet. I played that character for about 2 years. I along with the rest of the people in the campaign ened up with our own kingdom. I will post the full back round along with stats if anyone is interested.


----------



## dracun (Nov 18, 2007)

I forgot to mention that the sword in his hand is a normal Size Vorpal Mercurial Great Sword. Which for a human is a two handed weapon only. Then he carries a size adjusted mecurial great sword of wounding (he is a large creature). The most damage I have ever done in 4 attacks was 180


----------

